# Verre d'alcool sur mon macbook pro...



## robinrobin (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour,


J'ai fais une recherche sur le forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mes quelques questions, donc je me permets de créer un nouveau topic.


Hier soir, deux amis ont renversé un verre de Vodka-Schweppes sur mon Macbook Pro 13" acheté il y a à peine un mois. L'un d'entre eux avait le verre à la main, et l'autre a tapé ans sa main, donc ils sont à 50/50 en terme de responsabilité sur l'accident.
J'ai été à l'Apple Store, et j'ai un rdv pour un diagnostic dans quelques heures, seulement le vendeur avait l'air de vouloir me faire comprendre qu'ils allaient rien pouvoir faire (alors qu'ils ne l'ont même pas regardé)...

Pourtant, le mac marchait très bien ce matin, mis à part quelques touches qui étaient difficiles à enfoncer, et... le chargeur qui n'est plus reconnu. En gros, quand je branche mon alimentation, il ne se passe rien, le mac ne charge pas, et du coup quand il n'y a plus de batterie je ne peux plus rien faire. Cela ne vient pas du chargeur, ni de la prise, puisque j'ai testé avec d'autres chargeurs et plusieurs prises.


*Voici mes questions :*

-Apple va-t-il me forcer à re-acheter un mac, même si j'ai l'intime conviction qu'il est réparable ?
-Mes amis peuvent-ils faire marcher leur assurance responsabilité civile ?
-Est-il possible de faire marcher la responsabilité civile de deux personnes pour un seul délit ? (en gros, est-ce que les assurances vont se renvoyer la balle en disant que seul un de mes deux amis est responsable ?)


J'aimerai que vous me répondiez avant mon rendez-vous si possible, car je sens que l'Apple Store va essayer de me couillonner 



Merci d'avance.


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Moi je vais faire plus simple.

Demande à tes amis de te rembourser un nouveau Mac vu qu'ils sont ENTIÈREMENT responsable.
Franchement, ça ne sert à rien de le réparer, même si il est réparable hein.

Ils te l'ont abimé, ils sont responsable, donc autant repartir sur un modèle entièrement neuf, c'est tout.
Après, à eux de voir avec leur assurance, et même si elle ne prend rien en charge, ben à eux de casquer hein.


----------



## edd72 (3 Août 2012)

Les dégats futurs engendrés par du liquide sont imprévisibles, c'ets pour cela qu'aucun réparateur ne prendra le risque de réparer (et garantir sa réparation)
A moins de changer quasiment tout "par précaution".

Bref, le mieux est bien de faire marche une responsabilité civile avec un devis.


----------



## DrumS (3 Août 2012)

Ou alors, attend de voir le devis de réparation et va au moins cher si tu veux être sympa avec tes potes maladroits...mais après je ne sais pas trop si Apple utilise des pièces reconditionnées ou neuves pour les réparations.

Mais quoiqu'il en soit, hors de question que tu casques !


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Moi je sais que je demanderai aucun devis, limite poubelle ou destruction du Mac même.
Comme ça, tu repart sur un modèle neuf où tu sais que tu n'aura aucun problème à l'avenir.

EDIT: En faite moi je dis ça, car dans ma nature, je refuse de toucher ou d'utiliser un truc qui a été "souillé" par autrui.


----------



## robinrobin (3 Août 2012)

Je suis completement d'accord avec toi, et ne t'inquiete pas, je n'ai pas l'intention de sortir un seul euro de ma poche, si il est mort ils m'en repayeront un, mais "pour etre sympa" avec mes potes, je vais quand même voir ce que va donner le diagnostic et le devis de reparation.

Après si le mec à l'Apple Store me dit qu'il risque d'avoir des problèmes plus tard, je vais pas chercher à comprendre, mon mac est neuf, je veux qu'il reste comme neuf..

Qu'entends-tu par "poubelle ou destruction du Mac même", tu veux dire que je le défonce exprès ?


----------



## edd72 (3 Août 2012)

Dthibault a dit:


> Moi je sais que je demanderai aucun devis, limite poubelle ou destruction du Mac même.
> Comme ça, tu repart sur un modèle neuf où tu sais que tu n'aura aucun problème à l'avenir.



 Ben dans ce cas, tu ne peux faire marcher d'assurance (responsabilité civile ici).

Et tu ne peux obliger tes potes à payer de leur poche (alors qu'ils sont assurés).

Le devis peut très bien indiquer que la machine est non réparable (et donc que l'assurance doit le remplacer par une machine neuve) mais ce n'est pas toi qui décide.

Bref, très bizarre comme remarque...


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Bah écoute, une réparation ça reste quand même du bricolage, de l'alcool c'est quand même puissant et ça attaque le câblage aussi. Donc, même si il est réparable, dans 6 mois ou 1 an il risque fort d'y avoir une nouvelle panne.

Chose que Apple ne va pas forcément te dire pour continuer à te vendre une réparation.

Et oui, si c'est la solution pour en avoir un neuf, j'hésiterai pas hein.
Moi quand je casse, je paye, ce qui est normal ^^


----------



## Lucieaus (3 Août 2012)

Dthibault a dit:


> Moi je sais que je demanderai aucun devis, limite poubelle ou destruction du Mac même.
> Comme ça, tu repart sur un modèle neuf où tu sais que tu n'aura aucun problème à l'avenir.
> 
> EDIT: En faite moi je dis ça, car dans ma nature, *je refuse de toucher ou d'utiliser un truc qui a été "souillé" par autrui*.



Même pour les filles?


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben dans ce cas, tu ne peux faire marcher d'assurance (responsabilité civile ici).
> 
> Et tu ne peux obliger tes potes à payer de leur poche (alors qu'ils sont assurés).
> 
> ...



C'est pas bizarre, mais c'est le principe d'avoir acheté un produit neuf, on te le bousille et même si il est réparable, moi je n'en veux plus, ce qui est normal.

La machine aurait 2 ans, là c'est sûr, tu demande un devis, tu t'arrange entres amis. Mais là pour 1 mois, autant se faire payer une machine neuve que de faire réparer celle-ci.

Lucieaus: Quand je dis souillé, c'est abimé, cassé, dans ce genre là


----------



## robinrobin (3 Août 2012)

Ouais je vois ce que tu veux dire... même si il est "réparable" sur le moment il risque d'avori des problèmes dans le futur et ça c'est pas négociable...

Mais si Apple me fait un devis de réparation, l'assurance risque de forcer la main pour n'avoir à payer que la réparation et non pas un mac tout neuf non ?

Et j'ai peur que l'assurance de mon premier ami dise que c'est l'autre ami qui est responsable, et que l'assurance de l'autre ami dise la même chose...
Du coup peut etre qu'il vaut mieux que je fasse marcher la responsabilité civile que d'un seul ami non ? Mais est-ce qu'ils seront autant remboursés c'est pas sûr...


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Oui mais je pense que dans ce cas là, si tu ne peux que le réparer, alors faut trouver un moyen de le vendre ou de l'échanger...

J'ai déjà vu les dégats de l'alcool dans un portable. Sur le coup ça fait pas grand chose, ça s'évapore pas mal, mais ça ronge les vernis de protection et ça attaque les soudures surtout.

Pour les assurances, le mieux et de n'en faire marcher qu'une... Celle de l'ami qui a tapé dans le verre de l'autre en gros.


----------



## edd72 (3 Août 2012)

Arrétez votre délire. Dans ce cas fabriquer (neuf), c'est bidouiller...

Le devis peux très bien indiquer "non réparable" (ça je l'ai déja écrit), il peut aussi mentionner:
- Carte mère
- Clavier
- Batterie

C'est à dire quasiment tout ce qu'il y a sous la coque inférieure (et si on est dans la zone, il peut rajouter superdrive et disque dur). Ca fera un devis quasiment aussi cher qu'une machine neuve. Après c'est l'assurance qui décide. Et si le devis est supérieur au neuf (= argus puisque neuf), l'assurance va choisir le neuf.

Quelle idée aussi de laisser trainer son MBP ouvert au milieu de ses potes bourrés avec des verres de Vodka...


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Août 2012)

Les dégâts de l'alcool Dieu merci je ne bois pas, mes amis non plus et c'est tant mieux pour mon mbp

Sinon, je suis plutôt du même avis que edd72, le devis risque vite de s'envoler au prix d'un mbp neuf.


----------



## robinrobin (3 Août 2012)

Bon je reviens de l'Apple Store, mon mac est mort. Le vendeur m'a fait une attestation comme quoi il n'est pas réparable... Il y avait de l'alcool partout (carte mère, etc), mais heureusement le disque dur n'est pas touché... du coup obligé d'en racheter un. Je trouve ça tout de même bizarre puisque quand il y avait encore de la batterie ce matin, le système marchait tout à fait normalement... Mais bon au pire je vais en acheter un neuf (enfin mes potes vont le faire), et je vais tout de même essayer de réparer l'ancien... D'après le vendeur il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème au niveau de l'assurance, ils en ont tous les jours des cas comme ça...

Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'évolution.


----------



## Arlekin (3 Août 2012)

Vraiment pas de chance pour le MBP, après comme je le dis toujours, les liquides et l'électronique sa fait jamais bon ménage.

Les objets de valeurs ou fragiles, doivent bien rester à distance d'ami sous l'emprise de l'alcool  ou d'un jus d'orange tenu par un gamin ^^

Sinon pour donner une réponse intelligente  fait marcher l'assurance civile d'un de tes amis. Quand on fait une bêtise on assume.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Août 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> Bon je reviens de l'Apple Store, mon mac est mort. Le vendeur m'a fait une attestation comme quoi il n'est pas réparable... Il y avait de l'alcool partout (carte mère, etc), mais heureusement le disque dur n'est pas touché... du coup obligé d'en racheter un. Je trouve ça tout de même bizarre puisque quand il y avait encore de la batterie ce matin, le système marchait tout à fait normalement... Mais bon au pire je vais en acheter un neuf (enfin mes potes vont le faire), et je vais tout de même essayer de réparer l'ancien... D'après le vendeur il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème au niveau de l'assurance, ils en ont tous les jours des cas comme ça...
> 
> Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'évolution.



Bah oui, faut passer par les assurances, c'est fait pour.


----------



## esimport (3 Août 2012)

robinrobin, me contacter par MP, je rachète les macbooks HS


----------



## robinrobin (3 Août 2012)

Yes, pour information, on s'est servi que d'une seule assurance civile et on a bien fait parce que l'assureur a dit à mon pote au téléphone "on défendra toujours vos intérêts" donc en gros si j'avais raconté que yavait deux fautifs ils se seraient surement fait passer la balle...

Et au final ils vont devoir payer seulement 145 euros à deux (le prix de la franchise)!!! Donc ils s'en sortent très très bien... Mais cela peut prendre plusieurs mois avant d'être remboursé...


----------



## edd72 (3 Août 2012)

Pas contre, pour ton MBP alcoolisé, si remboursé par l'assurance, il appartient à l'assurance (pas de revente, hein).


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Août 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> Yes, pour information, on s'est servi que d'une seule assurance civile et on a bien fait parce que l'assureur a dit à mon pote au téléphone "on défendra toujours vos intérêts" donc en gros si j'avais raconté que yavait deux fautifs ils se seraient surement fait passer la balle...
> 
> Et au final ils vont devoir payer seulement 145 euros à deux (le prix de la franchise)!!! Donc ils s'en sortent très très bien... Mais cela peut prendre plusieurs mois avant d'être remboursé...



Au final, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour tout le monde, c'est cool.


----------



## Arlekin (3 Août 2012)

Une histoire qui ce finie bien comme je les aimes ! 

Vu le temps que va prendre l'assurance à te rembourser demande à tes amis d'avancer la monnaie :rateau:


----------



## KERRIA (3 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

L'assurance devrait fonctionner...ma Fille il y à quelques années avait brisé les lunettes de la Maman de sa copine, dans l'appartement de la dite copine, et bien mon assurance responsabilité civile à fonctionné....

Mais fait en sorte quand même de garder tes Amis....


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (3 Août 2012)

Une personne qui touche à mon Mac, ce n'est plus un ami, il redescend au statut de connaissance:rateau:


----------



## robinrobin (3 Août 2012)

Ya pas de soucis, ils vont m'avancer les sous  Donc pas de problème au final ! 

@Edd72 : tu peux m'expliquer le "pas de revente" ? Si le mac est déclaré HS par le Apple Store (c'est marqué noir sur blanc), je vois pas l'intérêt qu'aura l'assurance à le reprendre ? Je comptais essayer de le réparer pour en tirer quelque chose...


----------



## patlek (3 Août 2012)

Mitsuomi84 a dit:


> Une personne qui touche à mon Mac, ce n'est plus un ami, il redescend au statut de connaissance:rateau:



S' il renverse un verre sur le mac, çà devient quelqu'un que tu connais de vue.


----------



## edd72 (3 Août 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> Ya pas de soucis, ils vont m'avancer les sous  Donc pas de problème au final !
> 
> @Edd72 : tu peux m'expliquer le "pas de revente" ? Si le mac est déclaré HS par le Apple Store (c'est marqué noir sur blanc), je vois pas l'intérêt qu'aura l'assurance à le reprendre ? Je comptais essayer de le réparer pour en tirer quelque chose...



Si ton assurance rembourse ta voiture à l'argus en cas d'accident, elle garde la voiture (épave). Elle peut ensuite revendre la carcasse pour amortir ce qu'elle t'a remboursé. Ce n'est plus ton affaire.
En cas de vol, si ton assurance t'a remboursé l'objet volé et si l'objet est  retrouvé, il n'est plus à toi (à moins que tu rendes à l'assurance ce  qu'elle t'a dédommagé).
Il en va de même ici. Tout bien que ton assurance t'a remboursé appartient à ton assurance, ils récupereront ton MBP et en feront ce qu'ils veulent (vente en l'état aux enchères).

On ne peut pas avoir le beurre (la machine) et l'argent du beurre (le remboursement de la machine).


----------



## robinrobin (4 Août 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Si ton assurance rembourse ta voiture à l'argus en cas d'accident, elle garde la voiture (épave). Elle peut ensuite revendre la carcasse pour amortir ce qu'elle t'a remboursé. Ce n'est plus ton affaire.
> En cas de vol, si ton assurance t'a remboursé l'objet volé et si l'objet est  retrouvé, il n'est plus à toi (à moins que tu rendes à l'assurance ce  qu'elle t'a dédommagé).
> Il en va de même ici. Tout bien que ton assurance t'a remboursé appartient à ton assurance, ils récupereront ton MBP et en feront ce qu'ils veulent (vente en l'état aux enchères).
> 
> On ne peut pas avoir le beurre (la machine) et l'argent du beurre (le remboursement de la machine).



D'accord je comprends mieux. Effectivement, c'est logique d'un côté. Donc ils vont me prendre mon ancien mac ? Je veux dire, physiquement ?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (4 Août 2012)

Non ils prennent que son âme ...

Tu fera ce l'assurance demandera et en l'occurrence ce n'est pas sur à 100% qu'il le demande mais ça ne te donnera pas le droit de le vendre quand même, sinon TI t'expose à une demande de remboursement de leur part avec risque également de poursuite pour fausse déclaration .
Un principe en assurance est que tu n'a pas le droit de t'enrichir, au mieux tu perd rien et par conséquent si tu récupère un Mac neuf et que tu vend l'ancien il y a enrichissement.


----------



## Melounette (4 Août 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> deux amis...(...)...un verre de Vodka-Schweppes ...





robinrobin a dit:


> ... tu veux dire que je le défonce exprès ?




Passe-moi ta mère ! J'ai 2 mots à lui dire !

Tu as fait une grosse fête chez toi et tu as voulu fanfaronner avec ton nouveau mac au lieu de le laisser bien rangé loin de vos mélanges alcooliques approximatifs, ouais.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Moi aussi je vais me faire payer un mac neuf. Quand est-ce qu'on fait une AES ?


----------



## robinrobin (4 Août 2012)

Mitsuomi84 a dit:


> Non ils prennent que son âme ...
> 
> Tu fera ce l'assurance demandera et en l'occurrence ce n'est pas sur à 100% qu'il le demande mais ça ne te donnera pas le droit de le vendre quand même, sinon TI t'expose à une demande de remboursement de leur part avec risque également de poursuite pour fausse déclaration .
> Un principe en assurance est que tu n'a pas le droit de t'enrichir, au mieux tu perd rien et par conséquent si tu récupère un Mac neuf et que tu vend l'ancien il y a enrichissement.



D'accord je vois, c'est tout à fait logique effectivement.
Au moins si je réussi à le réparer, j'aurais un mac de rechange en cas de pépin... et une batterie de rechange aussi, et un chargeur 

Merci à tous d'avoir donné vos avis.

Bon weekend


----------



## kaos (4 Août 2012)

c'est la responsabilité civile qui rentre en compte. Donc tes amis doivent se tourner sur leur assurance habitation.

Si ça avait été un membre de ta famille ça n'aurait pas été possible / donc c'est toujours un mai hein ? 

En terme d'assurance 

*En cas de "réparable*" !!!!
La vetustée ne rentre pas en compte même si la réparation coute plus cher que le prix d'achat.

*En cas de "rachat remplacement "*
La vetustée rentre en compte en sachant que 100% est remboursé lorsque c'est neuf et sa baisse avec le temps. (un système de preuve par troismais ils ont leur calculs )

Donc on s'arrange avec son revendeur pour que se soit réparable 



PS / j'ai honte ça m'est arrivé y'a deux jours , mais une 1664 renversée en faisant le lit / bilan que de la mousse sur le clavier, j'ai immédiatement reourné l'ordi en épongeant avec du saupalin.

Résultat, même pas de touches qui collent mais lordi sent la bière


----------



## jack-from-souss (4 Août 2012)

Mitsuomi84 a dit:


> Non ils prennent que son âme ...



 Tu m'as tué!


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (4 Août 2012)

Pour le bouche à bouche ne compte pas sur moi 

Sinon je sais que ce topic va s'enterrer mais si l'auteur pouvais ne pas oublier de le faire remonter une fois le problème résolu comme ça si ça nous arrive on repose pas la question.

Moi j'aime bien les happy-end


----------



## robinrobin (6 Août 2012)

Mitsuomi84 a dit:


> Pour le bouche à bouche ne compte pas sur moi
> 
> Sinon je sais que ce topic va s'enterrer mais si l'auteur pouvais ne pas oublier de le faire remonter une fois le problème résolu comme ça si ça nous arrive on repose pas la question.
> 
> Moi j'aime bien les happy-end



Pas de problème je vous dirai quand le problème sera à 100% résolu...
Je dois appeler mon assurance à 14h pour enfin pouvoir envoyer tous les papiers (vu qu'ils étaient en weekend à 16h30 vendredi...  ). J'espere que le remboursement va se faire très vite car évidemment mes amis n'ont pas les ressources pour me payer un macbook pro tout neuf immédiatement... Mais j'essaye d'occasionner un minimum de dégats : je tente de garder mes sous et mes amis, donc je vais pas leur foutre la pression, surtout que je suis en vacances donc c'est pas urgent (même si j'avouerai que c'est très emmerdant). Selon un autre ami, cela peut aller très vite (une ou deux semaines), car les assurances sont très habituées à ce genre de problèmes... Je croise les doigts !

En attendant, retour sur mon vieux PC qui date de 2008 et qui s'éteind dès qu'il fait plus de 28°C à l'ombre (pratique pendant l'été)... ça fait bizarre, croyez moi !


Merci à tous pour vos réponses, ça m'aura bien aidé !


----------

